# Who sells the best igf1-lr3?



## drifterx (Sep 6, 2012)

Cruising the sponsor sites and I don't see any consistency in pricing. Tempted to order from purchase peptides again since their ipamorelin and cjc have been good to me, but I don't see any reviews up. Advice?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 6, 2012)

cem has always been good to me. Been in the game a long time and after years of trying out "good deals" ive come to realize you really do in most cases get what you pay for.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 6, 2012)

Labpe's igf is very good.


----------



## toothache (Sep 6, 2012)

I've used cem's igf a few times and i'm always pleased.


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 6, 2012)

Great price, Reliable / Consistant products = Purchase Peptides!


----------



## drifterx (Sep 6, 2012)

Those CEM prices are the highest I've seen yet. Not going to cheap out on myself, but I want to get my money's worth.  Anyone ever try purchase peptides igf? Crackbaby?


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes sirr..
 Check it out: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-cjc-mod-grf-ipam-lr3-mgf-exemestane-log.html

I'll be running it again in the near future! You will not be dissapointed! Give it a shot, if you dont like it, come back here and let everyone know. If you do like it, come back here and let everyone know!
 Not to mention the money back guarentee they offer. You cannot go wrong Imo.


----------



## drifterx (Sep 6, 2012)

That sounds like a plan.


----------



## DetMuscle (Sep 6, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Great price, Reliable / Consistant products = Purchase Peptides!



Just bought plus they have some specials goin on


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dave Palumbo backs up osta-gain's IGF 

Here is his article on our IGF-LR3

Osta-gain IGF Article

Osta-gain.com

*Use code 

Freedom 

To save 45% off*


----------



## StanG (Sep 6, 2012)

No offense but Dave Palumbo got busted and was selling fake hgh that was sugar and phosphoric acid...
just sayin ....


----------



## drifterx (Sep 6, 2012)

StanG said:


> No offense but Dave Palumbo got busted and was selling fake hgh that was sugar and phosphoric acid...
> just sayin ....






Sounds like a fine, upstanding citizen.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 6, 2012)

I've used osta gains igf1-lr3 in my research multiple times now. Very strong and definitely good to go and i would recommend theirs to anyone. Will be researching ostas lr3 again in about 2 weeks.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...my-month-purchase-peptides-igf-1-lr3-log.html


----------



## teezhay (Sep 7, 2012)

OP, I used Purchase Peptide's IGF-1 Lr3 during my PCT. I had just finished a cutting cycle, in which my main goal was to just maintain muscle while cutting fat like a madman with steep daily calorie deficits. When I ceased the AAS and went into PCT, I decided to add the IGF-1 Lr3 and over the course of less than a month I actually added two pounds, while even decreasing my bf% further (and that's with increased calories - every one of which I worked to keep clean).

I'm not going to lie, it was hard as hell, and it's only going to work as hard as you do. The quicker recovery was the best benefit, and in my opinion the prime candidate for IGF-1 is someone who is already determined, already has a diet lined up, and who already trains like mad. That's the position I was in, and it's been the best solution I've found as of yet for keeping your physique in line while undergoing PCT. And anyone on here who's talked to me via PM knows I get frantic about losing gains or putting on fat off cycle, but believe me this is something I'll definitely go back to in the future. Next time with some ostarine, actually, which should be a fun experience!


----------



## drifterx (Sep 7, 2012)

That's enough feedback for me.  I'm going to order their IGF-1 tonight and start it soon.  Since there are so many experienced users here, I'd like to as this since there's a ton of conflicting information online, these boards included. (at least through the archived data)

I already have the bac water, but I'm reading that I need Acetic Acid as well, though I'm finding an equal number of posts that say I don't need it.  I'll be going through a vial in 10 days.  Thoughts?

Planning on the standard 40 on/40 off protocol, IM pinning post workout and downing a Gatorade with it.

I'm planning on running 100mcg/day.  I work out twice a day 6-7 days a week (strength AM, conditioning PM) and have a pretty physical job.  Diet is on point and all, and there are no worries on any other front.  Looking for the recovery more than anything else.  The ipamorelin and cjc have done unspeakable things on that front, and the IGF-1 looks promising.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 7, 2012)

Cem.


----------



## drifterx (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got off my double shift and no promo codes are working. :'(


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 8, 2012)

PMed a new one to you




drifterx said:


> Just got off my double shift and no promo codes are working. :'(


----------

